# I traded in the crimson for the purple and gold



## danalto

Hello, WR!  From NCIS, I really need your help, here! Non riesco a venirne fuori, ho fatto ricerche di tutti i tipi (si parla dei colori delle squadre di football universitarie in USA) ma non sono ancora riuscita a mettere ordine nella sequenza.  E non so neppure scegliere i nomi dei colori (cremisi? rosso? viola?)

G., B. e la dott.ssa W. sono in macchina e chiacchierano amabilmente:

Gibbs:    You raised here, local?

Dr. Wade:    Mmm. Santa Fe originally, then I spent some time in Austin, went up to Cambridge, Mass, before I found down here.

Bishop:    Harvard?

Dr. Wade:   * I traded in the crimson for the purple and gold*. Either one of you know anything about college football?

Gibbs:    Nah. Not much.


GIBBS    Sei nata da queste parti? 


WADE    (verso) Sono nata a Santa Fe, poi sono stata per qualche anno ad Austin…poi a Cambridge, nel Massachusetts, e poi qui.


BISHOP    Harvard?


WADE    *Ho barattato il rosso per il viola e oro*. Non conoscete le squadre universitarie di football?


GIBBS    No / per niente.


Grazie!


----------



## Teerex51

Dove si svolge il dialogo, a New Orleans?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Dan - I answered in your other thread .......


----------



## danalto

Teerex51 said:


> Dove si svolge il dialogo, a New Orleans?



Yes. 



joanvillafane said:


> Hi Dan - I answered in your other thread .......



Going...!


----------



## joanvillafane

Crimson is the color for Harvard. It's also the name of their college newspaper. http://www.thecrimson.com/

Purple and gold are the team colors for LSU - Lousiana State University - Tigers.


----------



## danalto

joanvillafane said:


> Crimson is the color for Harvard. It's also the name of their college newspaper. http://www.thecrimson.com/
> 
> Purple and gold are the team colors for LSU - Lousiana State University - Tigers.


Okay, so...
rosso 

viola e oro?


----------



## MR1492

danalto said:


> Okay, so...
> rosso
> 
> viola e oro?



For crimson, how about _cremisi _(http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/C/cremisi.aspx?query=cremisi)

_Viola e oro_ is literal.  Do you use the word oro as a color as well as the metal?  If so, that would work for me! 

Phil


----------



## danalto

MR1492 said:


> For crimson, how about _cremisi _(http://www.grandidizionari.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/C/cremisi.aspx?query=cremisi)
> 
> _Viola e oro_ is literal.  Do you use the word oro as a color as well as the metal?  If so, that would work for me!
> 
> Phil



There are many possibilities, Phil, that's why I asked for suggestions! And yes, we use oro as a color as well, usually saying *color oro *_(Ho comprato un paio di sandali color oro)
Grazie!_


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
ho dubbi sul "barattare", perché avrebbe usato "trade in"? Io propongo: "Ho cambiato colori, da cremisi a viola-oro". Ciao, Dani!


----------



## danalto

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> ho dubbi sul "barattare", perché avrebbe usato "trade in"? Io propongo: "Ho cambiato colori, da cremisi a viola-oro". Ciao, Dani!


Sono in pieno work in progress! 

*WADE           Ho cambiato colori, da rosso a viola e oro (finFC) (ris) / (finIC) Non conoscete le squadre universitarie di football? *


----------



## MR1492

Dan and Mary,

When I read the original, what came to mind was "trading in" a car.  Since _permuta _is a trade-in, could we say, "Ho permutato colori da cremisi a viola e oro."  Or is that just too much of a stretch?

Phil


----------



## Pietruzzo

I don't think that "cambiare" works here. In fact, as far as I can understand,  this lady has never attended Har*v*ard University; she's only supposed to have been there, since she's lived in Cambridge. I'd go for a simple "ho preferito il viola-oro di New Orleans al cremisi di Har*v*ard" or "ho preferito i colori di New Orleans a quelli di Har*v*ard".


----------



## Mary49

Forse va bene, salvo che "Harvard" si scrive con la "v" e non con la "w".


----------



## danalto

Pietruzzo said:


> I don't think that "cambiare" works here. In fact, as far as I can understand,  this lady has never attended Harward University; she's only supposed to have been there, since she's lived in Cambridge. I'd go for a simple "ho preferito il viola-oro di New Orleans al cremisi di Harward" or "ho preferito i colori di New Orleans a quelli di Harvard".



Fatta correzione! 
Grazie


----------



## amatriciana

Pietruzzo said:


> In fact, as far as I can understand, this lady has never attended Harward University; she's only supposed to have been there, since she's lived in Cambridge.".


Actually, I think she _is_ saying she was at Harvard -- whether as a student/postdoc/professor isn't clear, but seeing as you only "trade in" something you own, the implication was that she rightfully belonged there (before moving to LSU).  In my experience, among academics there is a modesty code that involves referring to "Cambridge" rather than MIT or Harvard by name, or saying "New Haven" instead of Yale, especially if you're not in an ivy-league setting.  It's a way of dropping ivy league credentials without explicitly naming your particular ivy league school.  You go on to specify which one when pressed/asked (and of course you kind of hope you will be -- in this case she specifies it by the crimson), but you don't just jump in with "I was at Harvard/MIT/Yale" because then you sound like a socially inept show-off.  This is partly because those who _do_ just jump in with "I was at Harvard/MIT/Yale" _are_ the socially inept show-offs, of which academia has more than its fair share.  Matter of fact I've always thought that Princeton produces more socially inept show-offs than the rest, but I suppose it isn't helped by the fact that the town has the same name so there's no modest way out.


----------



## danalto

amatriciana said:


> Actually, I think she _is_ saying she was at Harvard -- whether as a student/postdoc/professor isn't clear, but seeing as you only "trade in" something you own, the implication was that she rightfully belonged there (before moving to LSU).  In my experience, among academics there is a modesty code that involves referring to "Cambridge" rather than MIT or Harvard by name, or saying "New Haven" instead of Yale, especially if you're not in an ivy-league setting.  It's a way of dropping ivy league credentials without explicitly naming your particular ivy league school.  You go on to specify which one when pressed/asked (and of course you kind of hope you will be -- in this case she specifies it by the crimson), but you don't just jump in with "I was at Harvard/MIT/Yale" because then you sound like a socially inept show-off.  This is partly because those who _do_ just jump in with "I was at Harvard/MIT/Yale" _are_ the socially inept show-offs, of which academia has more than its fair share.  Matter of fact I've always thought that Princeton produces more socially inept show-offs than the rest, but I suppose it isn't helped by the fact that the town has the same name so there's no modest way out.



Very interesting, amatriciana, thank you!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

"Cremisi" is normally used in Italian with reference to Harvard: "Il colore di Harvard è il cremisi, da cui prendono nome le squadre sportive universitarie e il quotidiano The Harvard Crimson".

As far as LSU is concerned, Wiki suggests "viola-oro", while here "... esistono anche in versione *LSU e quindi di color giallo-viola *oltre che in versione “Phoenix Suns” ovvero viola e arancione".

Maybe "Ho scambiato il cremisi per/con il giallo-viola"?


----------



## danalto

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> "Cremisi" is normally used in Italian with reference to Harvard: "Il colore di Harvard è il cremisi, da cui prendono nome le squadre sportive universitarie e il quotidiano The Harvard Crimson".
> 
> As far as LSU is concerned, Wiki suggests "viola-oro", while here "... esistono anche in versione *LSU e quindi di color giallo-viola *oltre che in versione “Phoenix Suns” ovvero viola e arancione".
> 
> Maybe "Ho scambiato il cremisi per/con il giallo-viola"?




 Aiuto! 

(grazie, speriamo che arrivi qualche native a chiarirci le idee!)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Dan ... speriamo!


----------



## Mary49

Non sono native, ma lascerei "oro" perchè i colori sono derivati da quelli del Carnevale di New Orleans http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnevale_di_New_Orleans#Colori_tradizionali 
*"Colori tradizionali*



Significato dei colori Giustizia (porpora) Potere (oro) Fede (verde)

 I colori tradizionali del Mardi Gras sono porpora, verde e oro. Si dice siano stati scelti dal Grand Duca Alexis Alexandrovitch Romanoff di Russia durante la visita a New Orleans del 1872. Questa scelta venne riaffermata nel 1892, quando la _parata del Re_ fu dedicata al "Simbolismo dei colori" dando ad essi un proprio significato".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, credo che Mary abbia ragione perché anche qui si fa riferimento all'oro: "The Louisiana State University Tiger Marching Band (also called The *Golden *Band from Tigerland or simply the Tiger Band) is ..."

Forse potresti "giocare" con i motti delle squadre o con gli inni (?) tipo "Ho smesso di cantare l'Harvadiana per combattere con le Tigri della Louisiana"? Lunghetta eh?


----------



## Lorena1970

Da qui mi pare si evinca che  è impossibile tradurre  "gold" (riferito a una maglia o comunque a un colore stampato su tessuto ) con "giallo".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Lorena  

"Impossibile" mi pare un po' eccessivo. 
Strano, comunque, perché, sempre da wiki risulterebbe che sia, invece possibile: guarda caso proprio in relazione ai colori degli LSU  Tigers.


----------



## Lorena1970

Il nome proprio del colore è "oro", che non significa necessariamente "dorato" ovvero scintillante e "laminato". Quel preciso colore del LSU, stampato su magliette, distintivi, borse etc. è il "colore oro" della gamma RGB, e non il giallo, che è tutt'altro colore ed è uno dei tre colori sottrattivi di quel sistema cromatico. Qui la tabella, nella quale osservando bene la corrispondenza dei colori, è evidente che il colore LSU è il color oro. Questa è la versione inglese della stessa tabella. Il codice colore è FFD700 (lo stesso in quella italiana e inglese) e il colore è chiamato "gold". Ecco perché non si può tradurre con "giallo". Se poi la voce italiana di wikipedia traduce "giallo", sbaglia - come sono sbagliate centinaia di traduzioni delle pagine wikipedia (vedi Umberto Eco, se la mia opinione non è soddisfacente…)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Lorena, 

Dan non sta traducendo una tabella di conversione dei colori Ral e Pantone:  ritengo eccessivo dire che sia "impossibile" rendere "oro" con "giallo" e visto che il tuo link sull'"impossibilità" di tradurre "gold" con "giallo" rimandava a Wiki, ho semplicemente postato un link di Wiki dove il "gold" oggetto del thread viene tradotto con "giallo". 

Non c'è mica bisogno di infierire sui poveri traduttori di Wiki!


----------



## danalto

Grazie, Lorena!  Quella tabella è utilissima, non avevo pensato di fare una ricerca di quel genere... serviva l'esperta 

Anja, se avessi capito subito che si parlava della LSU, sarebbe stato facile! Mi sono persa fra granchi, football, colori e two step Cajun (di cui parla poco dopo). Un dialogo che non sapevo da che parte "affrontare". Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dan   "LSU" è di Joan (post # 5)  e i colori li avevi già individuati tu (post # 6)  
Credo che la difficoltà maggiore sia quella di rendere il "passaggio" da una città ad un'altra trovando dei riferimenti chiari in italiano anche per chi non è appassionato di squadre di football universitarie.  

Grazie a te!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

*Crimson (Cremisi)* almost certainly refers to the University of Alabama when mentioned with Louisiana State Tigers.  In my neighborhood, in Alabama, there are 4 football teams prominently displayed in people's front yards (they love football here): University of Alabama, Auburn University, University of Tennessee, and Lousiana State University.

*Purple* and *Gold*, the colors of the Tigers, could be *Viola* e *Giallo*. I don't see any problem translating it that way. The colors are really *purple* and *yellow*, but of course, in English, "*yellow*"  is associated with lack of courage (see for example Marty McFly in _Back to the Future_ getting angry about being called "yellow" or "yeller"), so in English, football teams use "*gold*" (even though the color is *yellow*) to avoid any association with lack of bravery (being "chicken"). I don't think that there is the same problem in Italian, so there is no particular reason to use "*oro*" as a substitute for "*giallo*."


----------



## danalto

AlabamaBoy said:


> *Crimson (Cremisi)* almost certainly refers to the University of Alabama when mentioned with Louisiana State Tigers.  In my neighborhood, in Alabama, there are 4 football teams prominently displayed in people's front yards (they love football here): University of Alabama, Auburn University, University of Tennessee, and Lousiana State University.
> 
> *Purple* and *Gold*, the colors of the Tigers, could be *Viola* e *Giallo*. I don't see any problem translating it that way. The colors are really *purple* and *yellow*, but of course, in English, "*yellow*"  is associated with lack of courage (see for example Marty McFly in _Back to the Future_ getting angry about being called "yellow" or "yeller"), so in English, football teams use "*gold*" (even though the color is *yellow*) to avoid any association with lack of bravery (being "chicken"). I don't think that there is the same problem in Italian, so there is no particular reason to use "*oro*" as a substitute for "*giallo*."


 
Oh, Bill, what a lovely answer, with *the right colors!* Thank you for your explanation!!!!


----------



## MR1492

Welcome back AB.  I think in this case the term _cremisi _(Crimson) refers to Harvard (also known as The Crimson.)  Alabama, as we all know, is The Crimson Tide.

I understand the mixing of _giallo _and _oro_.  I'm not sure of the reason but most teams use _oro _as opposed to _giallo _as their color of choice. You may be right about the courage issue.  I'm just not sure.

However, I would opt for the term _oro _as opposed to _giallo _in this case and say that the LSU colors are _viola _e _oro_.  As a proud native of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania we support our teams by waving flags and banners (and towels) of black and gold (_nero _e _oro_)!

Phil


----------



## AlabamaBoy

MR1492 said:


> I think in this case the term _cremisi _(Crimson) refers to Harvard (also known as The Crimson.)l


Yes, you're right. Should have read the first post. Makes me think the writers have never lived in the south. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Pietruzzo

amatriciana said:


> Actually, I think she _is_ saying she was at Harvard -- whether as a student/postdoc/professor isn't clear, but seeing as you only "trade in" something you own, the implication was that she rightfully belonged there (before moving to LSU).


Though my premises were wrong I think my conclusions are still valid(post#12) 
Another option on the same line "Per me il viola-oro/giallo-viola di New Orleans ha preso il posto del cremisi di Harvard"


----------



## Lorena1970

Ma un semplice "_Ho scambiato il cremisi col viola-oro_" potrebbe andare…?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ma scusate, tanto per rimanere sul semplice evitando precisi riferimenti cromatici che comunque risulterebbero oscuri al pubblico italiano... "Ho cambiato colori, da quelli di Harvard a quelli di New Orleans", "Ho cambiato i colori di H. con quelli di N.O."... parrebbe brutto?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma un semplice "_Ho scambiato il cremisi col  viola-oro_" potrebbe andare…?


  "Ho scambiato il cremisi..." sounds like you're colourblind


stella_maris_74 said:


> Ma scusate, tanto per rimanere sul semplice  evitando precisi riferimenti cromatici che comunque risulterebbero oscuri al  pubblico italiano... "Ho cambiato colori, da quelli di Harvard a quelli di New  Orleans", "Ho cambiato i colori di H. con quelli di N.O."... parrebbe  brutto?


I had suggested something very similar in my post no.1*2* "ho preferito i colori di New Orleans a quelli di Harvard". I still do like it . If you said "ho cambiato i colori" it would sound like you were returning a gown to the clothes shop"


----------



## stella_maris_74

Pietruzzo said:


> I had suggested something very similar in my post no.12 "ho preferito i colori di New Orleans a quelli di Harvard" I still do like it . If you said "ho cambiato i colori" it would sound like you were returning a gown to the clothes shop"


Chiedo scusa, mi era sfuggito.
Non penso che "trade in" porti in sé il concetto di _preferire_, ma al di là di questo mi interessava intervenire più che altro su come uscire dal ginepraio dei colori specifici e di cosa significano nel contesto del dialogo in questione. Direi che su quello, almeno, siamo d'accordo


----------



## MR1492

Way back in post #11 someone (not mentioning names but it was me ) said "trading in" sounded a lot like trading in a car.  How about "Ho permutato colori da cremisi a viola e oro."  The WR dictionary said a "trade in" was "permuta".  So, does that fit?

Phil


----------



## stella_maris_74

MR1492 said:


> Way back in post #11 someone (not mentioning names but it was me ) said "trading in" sounded a lot like trading in a car.  How about "Ho permutato colori da cremisi a viola e oro."  The WR dictionary said a "trade in" was "permuta".  So, does that fit?
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil 
No, not really, "permutare" doesn't work in this context in my opinion. I would stick to Danalto's original "barattare", as in "Ho barattato i colori di Harvard per quelli di New Orleans".


----------



## danalto

In realtà la dott.ssa Wade lo dice ridacchiando, perciò quel "barattare" va inteso come battuta. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso. È una sequenza piuttosto complessa, anche se in apparenza semplice, ma far "arrivare" (comprendere) tutto il ragionamento della dott.ssa Wade, che è felice di vivere a New Orleans, anche se ha viaggiato di qua e di là, tanto che (dice poco dopo) è arrivata, in vacanza, nel 1997, e ancora conserva il biglietto aereo di ritorno, non è stato facile. 
Insomma, è una piacevole chiacchierata mentre, in auto, stanno raggiungendo il luogo dove è stato rinvenuto un cadavere...

Ho seguito con attenzione tutti i vostri ragionamenti, ma ancora sono indecisa se mantenere "i colori" o adottare l'altra soluzione (delle "città").  Per il momento, *grazie a tutti*!

_p.s.: no, *permutare *doesn't work for me as well.

_Ecco la sequenza  :

GIBBS          Tu sei di queste parti? 
WADE          Sono nata a Santa Fe, poi sono stata per qualche anno ad Austin…poi a Cambridge, nel Massachusetts, e poi qui.
BISHOP        Harvard?
WADE          Ho cambiato colori, da rosso a viola e oro / Non conoscete le squadre universitarie di football? 
GIBBS          No / per niente.


----------



## ohbice

Io appoggio "barattare", in alternativa direi "scambiare". Per quanto riguarda i colori, la nazionale di calcio brasiliana veste la celeberrima divisa verde-oro.
Perché poi non usino il color _oro _per i tessuti dei capi sportivi non lo so. Magari l'_oro _è un colore più difficile da trattare. Magari rende i tessuti meno elastici, o magari è poco traspirante. Magari semplicemente costa troppo.
Ciao
p


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> In realtà la dott.ssa Wade lo dice ridacchiando, perciò quel "barattare" va inteso come battuta. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso.



Esattamente così lo avevo inteso  Capisco però che "scambiare" può non essere appropriato, se nel contesto il doppio senso tra i due significati non è appropriato. Non lo so. 
*
2* Cedere o prendere una cosa in cambio di un'altra: _s. grano con petrolio
__*
*__*e
1* _Confondere una persona o una cosa con un'altra: s. qlcu. per il fratello, il sale con lo zucchero


----------

